# Titanium 15’’ 1GHz DVI 1Go Ram



## love_leeloo (30 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
hier j’ai voulu ouvrir mon TiBook pour mettre un SSD 128Go et installer macOS 9.2.2 mais je n‘ai pas le bon tournevis

il me faut lequel déjà ? Torx T2 ?

ça se trouve chez monsieur bricolage à côté de chez moi ?

merci à vous


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2021)

Brico, casto, Leroy merlin... tu dois y trouver ton bonheur... je pense donc que chez Mr Bricolage ce sera pareil.


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2021)

Achète un coffret avec tous embouts c'est plus rentable…


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu achètes ça et tu es tranquille une bonne fois pour toutes, tu ne chercheras jamais plus de tournevis.
Un kit génial   








						Mako Precision Bit Set
					

Avec le Mako Precision Bit Set, les vis n’auront plus de secrets pour vous. Il inclut tous les embouts pour visser et dévisser n'importe quel type de vis.




					store.ifixit.fr


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2021)

Oui et non...  je m'explique... j'ai eu a démonter mon ancien iMac, le beau-frère, me dit t'inquiète je te prête les tors j'ai une boite avec embouts...  et bien...   nada oui les embouts OK mais la tige du tournevis pour embout étant plus large qu'un tige de tournevis... et bien je ne pouvais pas attendre certaines... donc  s'assurer que ce que l'on va démonter permet à l'embout et aux tiges de passer.


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Décembre 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> et bien je ne pouvais pas attendre certaines...


Ah bon, je n'ai jamais eu ce soucis


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Décembre 2021)

Merci à tous


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2021)

je le conçois c'était sur un iMac 27" premier du nom...


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2021)

Ouais effectivement aussi pour mon Classic II, c'est pareil.
Pas possible d'utiliser mes embouts "classiques", ça ne rentre pas dans le trou.
Il faut un tournevis T15 avec au moins 15cm entre le manche (et l'étiquette) et le bout en T15


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2021)

Pour le Ti, quel que soit le modèle, c'est du Torx 8, pas du "2".


----------



## love_leeloo (31 Décembre 2021)

Merci Pascal


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Janvier 2022)

petite question de néophyte :
je voudrais installer MacOS 9.2 sur ce powerbook, puis je l'installer seul ? ou suis je obligé de mettre MacOS X et aussi Classic ?
j'ai fait un CD de MacOS 9.2.2 Fr, je boote dessus, quand je lance l'installateur, il me dit que je peux pas l'installer sur cette machine.
il faut d'abord effacer le disque ?

actuellement dessus j'ai Tiger avec Classic et MacOS 9, mais je voudrais juste avoir MacOS 9 pour voir, de toutes façons je ne fais rien avec cette antiquité, c'est juste pour voir la tête que ça a, j'ai connu que MacOS X et voir si je peux jouer à Myst et Riven 

Merci à vous

PS : à chaque fois que je démarre le PB, ça souffle, mon dieu, on est plus habitué


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2022)

Hello ami,

Ta machine supporte aussi bien l'un que l'autre ou les deux (voire les trois si tu veux utiliser OS 9 en natif ET en Classic). Par contre, pour OS 9, il faut impérativement le 9.2.2. donc, la seule solution est d'installer "Classic" depuis Tiger, et ensuite de désigner le "Dossier Système" qui apparaitra à la racine du disque comme système de démarrage. Une fois ce système installé, tu peux virer le tigre (mais à quoi bon ?)

Faudra que je regarde, mais il me semble que j'ai toujours le DVD d'installation du mien, le cas échéant, si tu ne l'as pas, fais moi signe, je te l'enverrais !


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Janvier 2022)

Merci Pascal je vais regarder tout ca


----------

